# Zanflare made a crowd founding for its bike light with 3 independent LEDs



## Grntmark (Jul 28, 2017)

Zanflare claims it is a innovative bike light. I have saw many discuss on BLF. Now I start a thread here. Let's discuss here.

Product link:https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/b3-bike-light-your-night-owl-travel#/


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Thats great. 
I especially like their lead line.
"The first bike light made of 3 LED lights."
Thats a true innovation and should be a wake up the industry.
THREE LEDs! Its the light we've been dreaming of but nobody would make!









































































etc, etc


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

znomit said:


> thats great.
> I especially like their lead line.
> "the first bike light made of 3 led lights."
> thats a true innovation and should be a wake up the industry.
> ...


pwnt !

why can't someone just make a product and not LIE about it and the market it's in


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Grntmark said:


> Zanflare claims it is a innovative bike light. I have saw many discuss on BLF. Now I start a thread here. Let's discuss here.
> 
> Product link:https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/b3-bike-light-your-night-owl-travel#/


I have a BK30 and not only does it have three LED, but two color indexes, and each LED can be set to it's own angle. zanflare, do you have that ?


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Does this light accept standard optics, instead of the orange peel reflectors? The diagram shows a possibility of that, til they glue the shite out of it...lol.


----------



## juhake (Oct 26, 2007)

They reply to Facebook messages

https://www.facebook.com/Zanflare-B3-340536226382779/?fref=ts

Try to inform them of NW and optics.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

127.0.0.1 said:


> pwnt !
> 
> why can't someone just make a product and not LIE about it and the market it's in


Yeah


We switched them independently because driving 3 leds off 8.4V is hard. We had to resort to two drivers!
We made three LEDs but under drive them so they're only as bright as two. Because for some reason our factory can't make a driver that runs at 3A.
We're including whatever tint is cheapest when we order from those guys who make LEDs that look just like cree.
Go pro mount because thats what those MTBR guys (who had nothing to do with the design of this light) like.
67$! Thats the same price as the rusty bike we used in the photoshoot.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

I see an attempt to fool unknowing folks on the web to fund the product development costs of a ho-hum bike light. Sad thing is they'll get some takers.

I should do a crowdfund to set up an anodizing line for GoPro adapters. That would be just about as innovative.


----------



## juhake (Oct 26, 2007)

Gearbest accepting pre-order

zanflare B3 3 LED Bike Light -$49.99 Online Shopping| GearBest.com


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

juhake said:


> Gearbest accepting pre-order
> 
> zanflare B3 3 LED Bike Light -$49.99 Online Shopping| GearBest.com


No mention from GB of offering a NW version...


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Nefertari's replacement, Jona responded to my email, however she made no comments regarding my inquiry as to why our custom light / group buy was cancelled while still proceeding with a similar light without informing us they were doing so. She asked if I wanted to head up a group buy on BLF (she didn't even mention MTBR), but I declined saying no one is going to jump into a group buy without seeing a review of the light proving it's worth the cost and also that the light lacks several features desired by the biking community. 

-Garry


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

garrybunk said:


> Nefertari's replacement, Jona responded to my email, however she made no comments regarding my inquiry as to why our custom light / group buy was cancelled while still proceeding with a similar light without informing us they were doing so. She asked if I wanted to head up a group buy on BLF (she didn't even mention MTBR), but I declined saying no one is going to jump into a group buy without seeing a review of the light proving it's worth the cost and also that the light lacks several features desired by the biking community.
> 
> -Garry


Garry, I'm thinking they gave up on us only because we are too picky. As cyclists we have specific wants because we know what works and what doesn't.

Maybe someone ( or some of us ) need to contact Gearbest to find out if they are willing to provide a NW version of the B3 that they are now listing on their website for pre-order. If they agree they will change the ad and you'll see the option for NW ( which doesn't exist at the moment )

I have a feeling these lamps won't be around long. Sometimes Gearbest offers a special lamp and after the pre-orders are filled it disappears.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Great that Zanflare is doing a NW option. Will order as soon as I can select said NW option. Till then I'm only an interested party.
Mole


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Just kicked a Zanflare spammer off BF.

Would not touch with a barge pole


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

A spammer on BLF? No way! I'm in for a NW if it gets offered.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Still no way to order NW tint on the Gearbest B3 site. I left a message with them asking about this and let them know I would order as soon as I am able to choose this option. Don't know if it will do any good but figured it can't hurt. Hope to be able to get the light by late October (or sooner) before it gets too cold for me to want to go out on the bike at night.
Mole


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Jona from GearBest is willing to setup a group buy for $10 less than the current "promotional" price. She is willing to send at least one out for review prior to orders. She also says we can provide feedback on features we'd like changed, but I wouldn't expect them to make major changes. My suspicion is that we might be able to change modes/operation but not change from reflectors to optics. 

Does this interest many? Or do you feel like I sort of do - that they screwed us over and shouldn't get our business anymore?

By the way, I asked another Chinese webshop to consider working with us to provide the original MTBR custom build light. The rep I'm corresponding with expressed interest and passed it on to her supervisors. So this may be an option, though it will certainly take awhile.

Thoughts?
-Garry


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

So what would that price be Garry, $39 or $49?

I'm on the fence about giving these guys my money. It was a massive waste of time.

Do we really want to reward these guys with our money?

The bigger problem as I stated in the custom thread (LINK), I'm not sure the internal design is any good. I think it may have a Solarstorm X3 type of design, i.e. a board resting on small lip design. Plus the UI is atrocious.

If someone on this board (mtbr not BLF) actually gets a review unit then maybe I would feel more positive about it.

Putting that money towards something else is probably a better move.

*P.S. Why do we have two threads about the same light? Can we just use the old one?*


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Dirt Road said:


> A spammer on BLF? No way! I'm in for a NW if it gets offered.


Not BLF, BF. Not sure if its the same guy who started this thread or not.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I hear ya varider. Price should be $39.99 after a coupon code. I don't think the UI is as atrocious as you think. I think the power button selects on/off as well as how many LEDs are on. Then the top button cycles through Low Med & High. Might be an annoyance cycling that power button through the LED count unless it's simply a press-n-hold to turn off.

-Garry


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah, you might be right. They have an earlier video





It's hard to see if the brightness it continuously variable, i.e press and hold to change brightness or if it's discrete low medium high. It could also be just low and high and a hidden flash setting.

Edit: It says low-medium-high in the video description plus two flash modes.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

garrybunk said:


> Jona from GearBest is willing to setup a group buy for $10 less than the current "promotional" price. She is willing to send at least one out for review prior to orders. She also says we can provide feedback on features we'd like changed, but I wouldn't expect them to make major changes. My suspicion is that we might be able to change modes/operation but not change from reflectors to optics.
> 
> Does this interest many? Or do you feel like I sort of do - that they screwed us over and shouldn't get our business anymore?
> 
> ...


Garry, thanks for taking point on this. I might be interested in a GB group buy provided they give us the NW option.

This new video shows the 1-2-3 LED function being activated from the rear and it shows intensity being adjusted from the top button. However they didn't really show the lamp going through all the ( supposed ) three , High, med, low functions. They did show a double press brought it to flash but I'm still concerned it might not offer 3 discrete changeable intensity modes. *They need to do a better video showing all the modes with the top button.*

Thanks MRM for going the extra mile to contact Gearbest about wanting a NW option.

Now as for the reflectors in the lamp; The video showed the lamp in use in one of the videos and the beam pattern looked pretty wide. The throw didn't look that great but with video it's hard to tell because the cameras can't really show you what the eyes can see. If it's a true 2200 lumen on high it should be close to the ITUO XP3 in output.

*@varider*, The only place I see where they mention 3 distinct modes was on the Zanflare website. I did not see on any of the two videos any where where they mention this. They just say that there is ...quote, "brightness adjustment". Now in one of the videos I saw the light on high and then on a lower mode and then they double pressed to go to flash. I did not see three discrete light levels.

I very much want to see one reviewed by one of our people here on MTBreview before I decide to buy.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> garrybunk said:
> 
> 
> > Jona from GearBest is willing to setup a group buy for $10 less than the current "promotional" price. She is willing to send at least one out for review prior to orders. She also says we can provide feedback on features we'd like changed, but I wouldn't expect them to make major changes. My suspicion is that we might be able to change modes/operation but not change from reflectors to optics.
> ...


----------



## Grntmark (Jul 28, 2017)

Zanflare B3 is more reasonable comparing to others. 
Klarus BK30: 139USD
Niteye B30: £129.99 Niteye B30 light â€"Â in brief review - BikeRadar


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I've sent off another email to Jona with questions about how the two buttons operate, whether strobe and SOS are hidden or in the main mode cycle and if a user has to toggle through the 1-LED, 2-LED, 3-LED selection to turn the light OFF. I've also asked if 20mm optics fit (sent link showing optics). I also told them the sample sent for review must be neutral white. 

They are willing to send me a sample for review as well as another one to someone else. So who else should review it? I'd like to see someone more knowledgeable on driver circuitry take a look at it. The problem with offering it to someone over at BLF is that the majority of them are not bikers (or at least not MTB'ers) and likely don't own quality 8.4v battery packs. I do have a BLF contact that I could perhaps ship mine to who could look at the circuitry and maybe power it from a power supply. If he does the "tech" review that frees up the 2nd sample for someone who could maybe provide more "real world" evaluation of it (I can tell you now my time is extremely limited to be able to get out and do much actual riding with it). So who wants dibs on the 2nd sample? Ledoman? Cat? Mole? 

-Garry


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Garry, I've sent you private gmail.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

[


> QUOTE=garrybunk;13286006]I've sent off another email to Jona with questions about how the two buttons operate, whether strobe and SOS are hidden or in the main mode cycle and if a user has to toggle through the 1-LED, 2-LED, 3-LED selection to turn the light OFF. I've also asked if 20mm optics fit (sent link showing optics). I also told them the sample sent for review must be neutral white.
> 
> They are willing to send me a sample for review as well as another one to someone else. So who else should review it? I'd like to see someone more knowledgeable on driver circuitry take a look at it. The problem with offering it to someone over at BLF is that the majority of them are not bikers (or at least not MTB'ers) and likely don't own quality 8.4v battery packs. I do have a BLF contact that I could perhaps ship mine to who could look at the circuitry and maybe power it from a power supply. If he does the "tech" review that frees up the 2nd sample for someone who could maybe provide more "real world" evaluation of it (I can tell you now my time is extremely limited to be able to get out and do much actual riding with it). So who wants dibs on the 2nd sample? Ledoman? Cat? Mole?
> 
> -Garry


I understand you not having adequate time but hope you will consider running the light through your sphere to get us some accurate lumen numbers. Either Ledoman or Cat are fine with me. Appreciate you considering me also and will probably do a review but really prefer to pay for the lights I evaluate. Saves me from feeling guilty about any negative comments + I already received a free light this year. Thanks again for all the work your putting in on this!
Mole


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

500 dollars/ton for
22.5 metric tons

C
A
L
C
I
U
M

C
A
R
B
I
D
E

now get off my lawn


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Another option is to "pass around the light" to selected users for feedback, but of course this takes time. I could ship it quicker to CAT, but Mole would probably only be 1 to 2 days longer. 

I'm no fanboy of GearBest or Zanflare, so I have no reason not to call a turd a turd (I understand though Mole if you prefer to pay). 

-Garry


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Garry, I'd be willing to review the lamp but I don't want to have to take it apart. While I have some knowledge of electronics I have no tools, ability or time to try to tinker with the driver. I can however compare the lamp to a couple other lamps I have that are NW and supply a handful of beam shots._ B3 needs to be in NW though or I'm really not interested_. Send me a PM if you need my info.

Like you I'm no fanboy of Gearbest or of Chinese lights so if I don't like something I'm gonna say. I have no problems getting it for free, I just want the damn thing to work. I guess I could do the "pass around thing" but I need at least a couple weeks with the lamp just in case I get a bad run of weather.

Anyway, if they want to do this lets do it. I don't want to be messing with taking beam shots in October.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Cat-man-do said:


> *@varider*, The only place I see where they mention 3 distinct modes was on the Zanflare website. I did not see on any of the two videos any where where they mention this.


It's in the description on the youtube page:


> The user can easily choose which light to activate, use one, two or three at a time and customize mode and brightness for each of the lights.
> 
> You can set a normal brightness mode (low, medium, high) or a special mode (strobe, SOS, beacon) in case of emergency.


On a second reading that could still mean that it's continuously variable.

You all should send the light around. Hopefully someone can measure the temperatures of the led board during operation. I remember there was someone here who mounted a thermocouple to measure that temperature.

Also it would be nice if someone could compare it to one of the more established lights, e.g. Glowworm or ITUO. A beamshot comparison would be nice.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I can do temperature measurements so long as I can feed the probe wire in during operation. My contact at BLF has a thermal camera now which he's working some kinks out with at the moment. I can't compare against "established lights" though (I'm just a budget guy). 

We can certainly pass it around, it's just the time constraint that comes into play. Of course people could jump in and place an order whenever they've seen enough review ("coupon code" would only be valid for 30days I think Jona told me, but I guess we could ask for that code to be active at any time). 

-Garry


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> garrybunk said:
> 
> 
> > I can do temperature measurements so long as I can feed the probe wire in during operation. My contact at BLF has a thermal camera now which he's working some kinks out with at the moment. I can't compare against "established lights" though (I'm just a budget guy).
> ...


----------



## BRIDGERBOY32 (Aug 9, 2017)

So is this light available or still in beta stages? I'd be interested


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Not available yet. It's in "pre-sale" stage meaning they're taking orders before it's ready to ship at a discounted price. I'm not even sure if a sample is ready to send out for review (one as-is without any of the requested mods).

-Garry


----------



## BRIDGERBOY32 (Aug 9, 2017)

garrybunk said:


> Not available yet. It's in "pre-sale" stage meaning they're taking orders before it's ready to ship at a discounted price. I'm not even sure if a sample is ready to send out for review (one as-is without any of the requested mods).
> 
> -Garry


I assume it's gonna be a handlebar mount piece but I'll be damned if I can find any preorder setup.


----------



## arc (Sep 9, 2004)

The specs on this light are wacky.

Xpl V5 emitters. V6 is available, so is xp-l2. Not much of a cost savings using the v5, just lower output and a little higher forward voltage.

Recommended battery size is 6000 mah or bigger. That emitter is at least as efficient as an xml2 and they run fine on a two cell pack, Keith recently posted about running an xp4 on high with a two cell pack.

Are they cheaping out by using a PWM driver instead of a buck driver? The buck driver is much more efficient. If they are doing PWM it might explain the emitter choice and the large minimum pack size.

I can't find a decent picture of the driver to see if there are inductors on it. They'd be crazy not to use a buck driver but it seems doing the sensible thing has never been a priority for this light.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Just tell them to send out a light or two right away. This is the stage we were in last time before they bailed out. No worries next week is what they kept saying. 

I think the design may be finalized anyway, it's more of a take it or leave proposition at this point.


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

I think a pass around is a good idea, but I'd be happy with a Garrybunk review and possibly another senior member: MRMOLE, Catman, Ledoman. Zanflare really screwed the pooch by not letting user adjusted optics swaps.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Dirt Road said:


> Zanflare really screwed the pooch by not letting user adjusted optics swaps.


 Agreed, probably the worst mistake they made and probably would have been the easiest to fix!

-Garry


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

I'm still hopeful that removing the reflector and dropping in an optic (Gloworm/Leddna) will be possible. I guess we won't know till someone gets their hands on one of these lights. Looking forward to the Garry/Cat review!
Mole


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Dirt Road said:


> ....... Zanflare really screwed the pooch by not letting user adjusted optics swaps.


Certainly for this group, but I'd guess that 1% of potential buyers would actually care or be bothered to customize the beam shape. The 99% will be "this thing is bright" and be satisfied.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

^
right

any maker who is catering to the 1% who will mod vs the 99% who will leave it alone
may spend a lot of money on negative returns.

you want to mod a light, it will be 100% up to you. if we make it easy fine but
it cannot cost us one penny more to do so, or the bottom line suffers.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Interesting point but everywhere I looked anyway, reflectors cost more than optics???
Mole


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

MRMOLE said:


> I'm still hopeful that removing the reflector and dropping in an optic (Gloworm/Leddna) will be possible. I guess we won't know till someone gets their hands on one of these lights. Looking forward to the Garry/Cat review!
> Mole


I wouldn't get your hopes up too much. The front openings of the light will be designed with "reflector diameter" and length in mind. If you can get any optic to fit in those types of dimensions it will be a wild stroke of luck.

I have a feeling that the reflectors are going to be some kind of wider OP type reflectors. Those might be good for general off the bar use but for helmet use; that remains to be seen. I hoping it has a fairly condensed hot spot so it has some throw but that's only because I would likely only use it on the helmet most of the time.

About the top button again; I'm thinking ( it's possible ) the UI might require a *press/hold* and will step down/up for each of the three steady modes. If this is how it works that would not be a good thing, especially for helmet use. For the price it wouldn't be a deal killer but it would make using the lamp a bit harder to do.


----------



## Grntmark (Jul 28, 2017)

127.0.0.1 said:


> I have a BK30 and not only does it have three LED, but two color indexes, and each LED can be set to it's own angle. zanflare, do you have that ?


How much is your BK30?


----------



## Grntmark (Jul 28, 2017)

127.0.0.1 said:


> ^
> right
> 
> any maker who is catering to the 1% who will mod vs the 99% who will leave it alone
> ...


Right.
Most users don't want to mod a light. They just want to buy a like light that is good quality and keep on using without any change.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

I'm still perplexed as to why Zanflare chose to use reflectors instead of optics. We had thunderstorms this morning so I had some extra time on my hands and decided to get out the light-meter and do tests on my older Gemini Xera which I have the standard and a spot optic + a spot reflector. Reflector/optic size of the Xera is a bit larger looking than the B3 but still found the results interesting.

Lux readings for:......................bounce test......................center-beam

Spot reflector:..............................78.4.................................4870

Spot Optic:..................................87.1.................................5310

Stock optic:.................................80.1.................................3920

I know it's a different light but still a fair comparison between reflector and optics. Pretty obvious in the case of the Xera optics are more efficient and reinforces my opinion that the B3 would be a better light with changeable optics.
Mole


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Grntmark said:


> Right.
> Most users don't want to mod a light. They just want to buy a like light that is good quality and keep on using without any change.


Problem is ya it need to be reliable and work but people care more about price than anything else. I see it often enough in big group rides. Ppl will pay all the money they can for everything on their bike, except their lights. Kind of odd mindset, lights like everything else, you get what you pay for.

The reflector thing.....wth. Has to be a cheaping out on production matter. Cant believe even crappy reflectors are cheaper than optics but the cheapest of lights have been stuck with reflectors more often than not.

Would be nice if zanflare had a clue as to what their doing, instead their trying to take our design idea and slap something together.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grntmark (Jul 28, 2017)

RAKC Ind said:


> Problem is ya it need to be reliable and work but people care more about price than anything else. I see it often enough in big group rides. Ppl will pay all the money they can for everything on their bike, except their lights. Kind of odd mindset, lights like everything else, you get what you pay for.
> 
> The reflector thing.....wth. Has to be a cheaping out on production matter. Cant believe even crappy reflectors are cheaper than optics but the cheapest of lights have been stuck with reflectors more often than not.
> 
> ...


I don't know if the ideas are yours. But I think zanflare is considering most users' needs. If you want zanflare produce a product all according to yours, why not pay the deposit? A popular products should be designed for most users, not some fevers.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

@Grntmark

What, if any, relationship do you have with Zanflare? Your posts seem like you are more than just a fan of their products. If you have a business or other relationship with them, that's cool but please be forthcoming about it.


----------



## Grntmark (Jul 28, 2017)

Vancbiker said:


> @Grntmark
> 
> What, if any, relationship do you have with Zanflare? Your posts seem like you are more than just a fan of their products. If you have a business or other relationship with them, that's cool but please be forthcoming about it.


Yes,I sell their flashlight. Their first flashlight Zanflare F1 is wonderful with nice price. It is really a good flashlight if you have tried it. So I have a good impression of Zanflare.
I just said some fair words. If I want my supplier produce custom products, I will evaluate the sales volume first. If I have confidence of sales volume, I will pay a deposit first. Of course I want a supplier produces it without deposit, but no one is willing to do.

Some words from some old members here are subjective. I have to say some words. Their prejudices are not good for this industry. We should encourage innovations. Though I don't know the result of Zanflare B3 yet.

You can see that there are too many Chinese companies without innovative spirit. They just simply copy or imitate products from other companies and sell with cheap prices and poor quality.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Grntmark said:


> Yes,I sell their flashlight. Their first flashlight Zanflare F1 is wonderful with nice price. It is really a good flashlight if you have tried it. So I have a good impression of Zanflare.


It's a decent light; I reviewed it in the "Custom Bike Light" thread and it's been reviewed om BudgetLightForum.com. It's overpriced for what it is, especially from an unknown company with no reputation. If it were a great light it would be talked about a lot more on BLF for sure.



Grntmark said:


> You can see that there are too many Chinese companies without innovative spirit. They just simply copy or imitate products from other companies and sell with cheap prices and poor quality.


Yeah, and Zanflare took *OUR* innovative spirit, abandoned us, and turned around and produced the light without all of our requested features (especially critically important features like optics and neutral white emitters) NEVER giving us credit for being their claimed "market research".

-Garry


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

The design was done by all us over here on MTBR. Much of it done by GJHS

And their now accommodating most users. Their simply doing whatever they want and trying to sell it. 

Modes like the "SOS" are not something that fits bike lights at all. 

Basically all they are doing is making a cheap flashlight that looks like a bike light. Which is ok if it was a cheap light or a flashlight.

Ya Im a bit more vocal about it than others here but after everything many of us arent all that happy how this went down nor that their ruining a good design.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grntmark (Jul 28, 2017)

garrybunk said:


> It's a decent light; I reviewed it in the "Custom Bike Light" thread and it's been reviewed om BudgetLightForum.com. It's overpriced for what it is, especially from an unknown company with no reputation. If it were a great light it would be talked about a lot more on BLF for sure.
> 
> Yeah, and Zanflare took *OUR* innovative spirit, abandoned us, and turned around and produced the light without all of our requested features (especially critically important features like optics and neutral white emitters) NEVER giving us credit for being their claimed "market research".
> 
> -Garry


Most reviewers say t is a very worthy flashlight . But you are so subjective to say Zanflare F1 is an over price flashlight.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Grntmark said:


> Most reviewers say t is a very worthy flashlight . But you are so subjective to say Zanflare F1 is an over price flashlight.


I gave it a decent review, with the opinion that the (regular) price was too high. See the review posted here.

My conclusion from that review:



garrybunk said:


> So there you have it. Overall I think it is a very nice quality light that I wouldn't hesitate to recommend. I do think they were too conservative with the turbo timeout / thermal protection (well they should have dropped the timeout altogether and just used the thermal protection - IF it does indeed use a timer based timeout). The ringy beam is also a bit disappointing and I'd like to see that addressed. The price might be a little too high at $39.99 (for an unknown brand at least), but the current flash sale price at $29.99 is a good value. Their work on this light shows me that they should be capable of producing a very nice bike light for us. We may have to get them to tweak some settings (modes, low voltage protection, thermal protection levels, etc. . .), but I think we can come away with something well made and reasonable for a budget offering.


And it's not just me saying the light is over-priced, it's the lack of interest about it over at BudgetLightForum.com. Especially when there are lights like the BLF A6 (& others) which have had HUGE success and are offered at much lower prices. AND Zanflare could learn a lesson here: stick to exactly what the users want (like Banggood did with the BLF A6 & other models) and it will generate big sales.

-Garry

P.S. I know, I know, quit feeding the trolls!


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Grntmark said:


> Yes,I sell their flashlight. Their first flashlight Zanflare F1 is wonderful with nice price. It is really a good flashlight if you have tried it. So I have a good impression of Zanflare.


Thanks for filling us in!



Grntmark said:


> If I want my supplier produce custom products, I will evaluate the sales volume first. If I have confidence of sales volume, I will pay a deposit first. Of course I want a supplier produces it without deposit, but no one is willing to do.


I build custom parts without "deposit" all the time. Works in America, maybe China is not so trusting?


----------



## Grntmark (Jul 28, 2017)

garrybunk said:


> It's a decent light; I reviewed it in the "Custom Bike Light" thread and it's been reviewed om BudgetLightForum.com. It's overpriced for what it is, especially from an unknown company with no reputation. If it were a great light it would be talked about a lot more on BLF for sure.


 Different from other high-tech industries, the LED light industry is hard to make a big technical change. This industry is not a high tech industry. So consumers will see the flashlights are almost the same. It is hard to produce a great flashlight. But some companies can get their competitive advantages from idea, quality, brand, sales network, service and so on. Common consumers are hard to distinguish a bad flashlight or good flashlight.

Obviously, the price of Zanflare F1 is not the cheapest, but I think it is competitive because of its looking, function quality. Yeah, many of my customers love its looking so much. I sell many brands' flashlight. Honestly speaking, Zanflare F1 is not worse than other brands', such as:

NITECORE P12 $46-59
Fenix PD35TAC $69

Comparing to other bike lights, Zanflare B3 is much reasonable:
Klarus BK30: 139USD
Niteye B30: £129.99*Niteye B30 light â€"Â*in brief review - BikeRadar


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Theres actually a lot more design and tech involved in a bike light vs flashlight. A bit of fancy programming can be done and such but for the majority of people, a flashlight is a flashlight. Just has to work.

Bike lights on the other hand have more requirements and the most successful ones are ones that have done their research and designing here, not a flashlight forum. Thats where the problem lies.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

IF they put strobe or SOS or any other blinky modes in the mode cycle than that alone shows they made ZERO attempt at meeting the needs/ desires of cyclists! (How pathetic is it that we can't even get a straight answer about how the modes work?!)

-Garry


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

garrybunk said:


> IF they put strobe or SOS or any other blinky modes in the mode cycle than that alone shows they made ZERO attempt at meeting the needs/ desires of cyclists! (How pathetic is it that we can't even get a straight answer about how the modes work?!)
> 
> -Garry


You haven't heard from them? What are these guys doing?

Grntmark
honestly I don't see why you are here. Have you ever ridden a bike at night with lights or had any interest in doing so?

This forum is for people who have taken the extreme sport of mountain biking, which is already dangerous on it's own during the day, and made it more extreme by doing it at night.

The thing that allows us do to do this it the lights itself. It needs to function in a very particular manner so that it doesn't make it more dangerous than it already is. That's why things like having a blinking mode in the mode rotation is important and we get angry when it isn't done right. If your light starts blinking you will become temporarily blind and potentially smash your head into a tree at 20mph.

Anyone who has ever done this sport would understand that right away.

I also don't appreciate you starting a new thread on this topic, especially since you have a relationship with the company.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

RAKC Ind said:


> Theres actually a lot more design and tech involved in a bike light vs flashlight. A bit of fancy programming can be done and such but for the majority of people, a flashlight is a flashlight. Just has to work.


The EDC nuts probably have more redundant flashlights than the bike nuts. And UI is very important. 
_looks over at large pile of increasingly complex and hardly used AA flashlights_


----------



## Grntmark (Jul 28, 2017)

varider said:


> honestly I don't see why you are here. Have you ever ridden a bike at night with lights or had any interest in doing so?


 You can be here. Why can't I be here? doesn't a fresh have the freedom to speak? 
Yes, I have ridden at night. but I'm not a professional mountain bike riders. Most time I ride on country roads and urban roads.

If you read the page carefully, you will see that the strobe mode is a hidden mode. I usually use the strobe mode on daytime.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Problem is your with zanflare and have been trying to deceive people here. 

Though making it plain as day clear isnt enough, people still go nuts unless your user name is your company name. Open posts and proper signature isnt enough.

That said trying to debate performance and such with all the light gurus here is not going to go well. We all know lights way too well (understand them better than the design team at zanflare) so it wont go well. Honesty and transparency is the best policy here. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grntmark (Jul 28, 2017)

RAKC Ind said:


> Problem is your with zanflare and have been trying to deceive people here.
> 
> Though making it plain as day clear isnt enough, people still go nuts unless your user name is your company name. Open posts and proper signature isnt enough.
> 
> ...


I did not try to deceive anyone! I started this thread because I wanted to sell their bike lights, though I have not sold bike lights before.

I can't tell you my company name because I'm afraid the admin thinks my post is a commercial post and bans me.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Theres A LOT of venders and such on MTBR. I am one (but was a light nut here long before that). They are all over MTBR, just have to be clear as to who you are.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grntmark (Jul 28, 2017)

RAKC Ind said:


> Theres A LOT of venders and such on MTBR. I am one (but was a light nut here long before that). They are all over MTBR, just have to be clear as to who you are.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I am a seller in HK . I have a store selling flashlights and other gadgets. Sometimes I also do some trades with western customers. I lived in China mainland before 21 years old.


----------



## ZFL (Aug 16, 2017)

Say hello to everyone.

This is Jack from Zanflare. Nice to meet you here. 

Welcome to discuss. If you have any question, an email is preferred. Though I can't answer all the questions, I will forward it to concerned persons.


----------



## ZFL (Aug 16, 2017)

garrybunk said:


> IF they put strobe or SOS or any other blinky modes in the mode cycle than that alone shows they made ZERO attempt at meeting the needs/ desires of cyclists! (How pathetic is it that we can't even get a straight answer about how the modes work?!)
> 
> -Garry


 1.On / Off : 
Press SW1 (the back button) key to turn on; press SW1 key for 2 seconds to turn off.

2. Normal Brightness Mode: 
When the bike light is on, press SW2 (the top button) once at a time to cycle through low, medium, high mode.

3. Special Mode: 
When the bike light is on, double press SW2 and enter the special mode; once enabled the special mode, you can press SW2 to cycle through Strobe, SOS, or Beacon. 
Double press SW2 to exit the special mode.

4. Personalized Brightness Level Setting:
The user can set a desired brightness level. Once the bike light is on, long press SW2 for 2 seconds and release, the light will flash for 3 seconds to remind the user it has entered the personalized brightness mode.
Each time you press SW2, brightness increases by 10%, (until it reaches 100%).
Double press SW2 to exit the personalized brightness mode, note that the brightness level you have set will be saved.

5. LED Control Mode:
Each time you press SW1 you can cycle through 3 different LED control modes. Press SW1, only LED 2 will light up, then press again SW1, LED 1 and LED 3 will light up together. Press again and all the 3 LEDs will light up simultaneously.


----------



## ZFL (Aug 16, 2017)

varider said:


> If someone on this board (mtbr not BLF) actually gets a review unit then maybe I would feel more positive about it. [/B]


 We have sent some samples for reviews. But I'm sure they will post the reviews here.


----------



## ZFL (Aug 16, 2017)

Cat-man-do said:


> I wouldn't get your hopes up too much. The front openings of the light will be designed with "reflector diameter" and length in mind. If you can get any optic to fit in those types of dimensions it will be a wild stroke of luck.
> 
> I have a feeling that the reflectors are going to be some kind of wider OP type reflectors. Those might be good for general off the bar use but for helmet use; that remains to be seen. I hoping it has a fairly condensed hot spot so it has some throw but that's only because I would likely only use it on the helmet most of the time.
> 
> About the top button again; I'm thinking ( it's possible ) the UI might require a *press/hold* and will step down/up for each of the three steady modes. If this is how it works that would not be a good thing, especially for helmet use. For the price it wouldn't be a deal killer but it would make using the lamp a bit harder to do.


A friend also asked us why we use reflectors but not optics on our Facebook page.

Though the cost of optics is cheaper than optics, we use reflectors according to these considerations:

Firstly, due to B3's high brightness, it will be seen brighter and lights further.

Secondly, the more brightness, the more heat. It is easier to cool down by using a reflector. If we used optics for a long time, the optics will turn to dark yellow and impact brightness.

Last but not least, it is good to use optics for lights below 500 lumens. It is not required to light too far, and cheaper than reflectors.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Your information on optics is actually rather incorrect. Beam pattern of optics (including long distance) is actually clearer and better with optics. And they dont turn yellow. If they do they are not the correct type of optical plastic for the purpose. Only the cheapest of optics in my collection have issues like you describe. Decent modern optics last longer than the light will.

Most major brands have all gone to optics due to being more efficient, better beam quality and more durable for bike light use. Reflectors are for flashlights.

If that light has trouble cooling down without optics there is bigger problems. That head has far more surface area and most which means poor thermal path between leds and case along with driver efficiency issues.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grntmark (Jul 28, 2017)

WOW，I know the reason why so many attacks now. You are vendors.


----------



## Grntmark (Jul 28, 2017)

Znomit, are you stupid? BK30 is $100+, you don't say it expensive but say b3 expensive


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

ZFL welcome to the forum. 

Thank you for adding the technical information, that's what we wanted to know. It sounds good to me. Just to be clear, the three modes low-medium-high are available for all SW1 modes? So I can turn on just one led and then use low-medium-high. Then I press SW1 and use low-medium-high with two leds on. Is that correct? 

Thank you for sending out samples as well. 

Grntmark, now that we know a little more about who you are, everything will be OK.


----------



## ZFL (Aug 16, 2017)

RAKC Ind said:


> If that light has trouble cooling down without optics there is bigger problems. That head has far more surface area and most which means poor thermal path between leds and case along with driver efficiency issues.


One of the objectives for B3 is solving the thermal issues on present common bike lights.

The lamp bulb is installed on the copper base. And the copper base coated with pasty radiating silicon adheres closely to the base body. Then the heat is dissipated effectively by the case with plentiful fins.

PS: A professional will not conclude before he has seen and tried it.


----------



## ZFL (Aug 16, 2017)

varider said:


> ZFL welcome to the forum.
> 
> Thank you for adding the technical information, that's what we wanted to know. It sounds good to me. Just to be clear, the three modes low-medium-high are available for all SW1 modes? So I can turn on just one led and then use low-medium-high. Then I press SW1 and use low-medium-high with two leds on. Is that correct?


Yes, you are right.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

ZFL said:


> One of the objectives for B3 is solving the thermal issues on present common bike lights.
> 
> The lamp bulb is installed on the copper base. And the copper base coated with pasty radiating silicon adheres closely to the base body. Then the heat is dissipated effectively by the case with plentiful fins.
> 
> PS: A professional will not conclude before he has seen and tried it.


Hi ZFL

Thanks for joining, and thanks for making it clear you're a vendor. Can you post some internal photos so we can see how it goes together.

Can you vendors/manufacturers stop bashing each other, thats our job. And keep out of each others threads if you don't have something nice to say.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Im not here to bash or anything, like the others we are discussing the light design, problems and preferred improvements.

I know there is a fair bit of sour feelings towards all this after everything many here put into this design. Heck I was well involved in the beginning of trying to get a custom triple made. Still want to see it become real but ZF has gone way off from the original plans and now finally giving any clue whats going on.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Grntmark said:


> WOW，I know the reason why so many attacks now. You are vendors.


Yes, RAKC is indeed a vendor. This happened just about a year ago. Before that he was just a forum member like the rest of us. When he became a vendor ( for ITUO and Raveman lights ) he made a public announcement and changed his forum I.D. so everyone would know he was now a seller.

What he said about optics is true. Good quality optics are designed to handle the heat of an LED. If they age they age very slowly. ZFL said that reflectors help transfer heat to the lamp body, this too is true. Just how well reflectors work to provide a good beam pattern depends on the design and size of the reflectors.



Grntmark said:


> Znomit, are you stupid? BK30 is $100+, you don't say it expensive but say b3 expensive


Not nice to ask someone if they're stupid. We don't do that on this forum. BK30 wasn't included in any comparison that he made. Likely he is just referring to standard cheap Chinese lamps that sometimes are much cheaper. ( example; my cheap Solarstorm X3 was about $25 )

Next time say something like this:


> Znomit, why do you think the b3 is expensive? Lamps like the BK30 are in the $100 range.


...

Never hurts to be polite. Especially when you only have 25 posts.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Welcome to the forum ZFL and thank you for being clear about who you are and for providing clear instructions on how the light works. 

I'd like to clarify the programming ("personalized brightness"). I assume the user can program all three mode brightness levels (low, medium, and high)? I assume you place the light into the mode you wish to program, then press and hold SW2 for 2 seconds, and release to enter programming? So if I wish to change medium mode to a custom level, I use SW2 to put the light into medium mode, then press SW2 for 2 seconds? And then after setting medium I can also change low or high to custom levels by following the same procedure? 

I look forward to reviewing a sample.

-Garry


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Just confirmed, GearBest is in fact sending me a sample for review. It will be a cool white version as this is what is available right now to send. Neutral white will be coming. I will try my best to get the review done quickly. I'll then see about sending it to a BLF member for driver analysis and maybe passing it around here (Cat?). 

-Garry


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Garry

dont forget sending it this way  gotta run it through my sphere


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

RAKC Ind said:


> Garry
> 
> dont forget sending it this way  gotta run it through my sphere


I thought that as a vendor you are not allowed to review products from other companies. It's a conflict of interest.


----------



## Grntmark (Jul 28, 2017)

varider said:


> I thought that as a vendor you are not allowed to review products from other companies. It's a conflict of interest.


You are vendors! You are vendors! I don't know who are not competitors!
So there are so many attacks.

But I'm not a vendor of bike light now. I just plan to be a vendor of bike light.

So please stop attacking me&B3. Could we compete fairly?


----------



## ZFL (Aug 16, 2017)

znomit said:


> Hi ZFL
> 
> Thanks for joining, and thanks for making it clear you're a vendor. Can you post some internal photos so we can see how it goes together.
> 
> Can you vendors/manufacturers stop bashing each other, thats our job. And keep out of each others threads if you don't have something nice to say.


Hi znomit,

Sorry, I can't show the internal photos now. Because some competitors also visit this forum. If some reviewers open it, you will see the internal structures. Some samples already have been sent.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

ZFL said:


> Hi znomit,
> 
> Sorry, I can't show the internal photos now. Because some competitors also visit this forum. If some reviewers open it, you will see the internal structures. Some samples already have been sent.


Cheers. I understand. I know its awful when people rip off your ideas. I'm sure a lot here would agree.


----------



## ZFL (Aug 16, 2017)

garrybunk said:


> Welcome to the forum ZFL and thank you for being clear about who you are and for providing clear instructions on how the light works.
> 
> I'd like to clarify the programming ("personalized brightness"). I assume the user can program all three mode brightness levels (low, medium, and high)? I assume you place the light into the mode you wish to program, then press and hold SW2 for 2 seconds, and release to enter programming? So if I wish to change medium mode to a custom level, I use SW2 to put the light into medium mode, then press SW2 for 2 seconds? And then after setting medium I can also change low or high to custom levels by following the same procedure?
> 
> ...


Hi Garry,

Your understanding is right.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

varider said:


> I thought that as a vendor you are not allowed to review products from other companies. It's a conflict of interest.


Im not reviewing, Im testing it on an integrated sphere.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

znomit said:


> Cheers. I understand. I know its awful when people rip off your ideas. I'm sure a lot here would agree.


Hey here is the picture from the begining of the thread, nor sure if its what you wanted but this is what Dirt found










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Jona sent me an email to review it, though didn't mention sending others a request to do the same. I have been away grabbing as much summer as I can.

Gearbest dumped us, as Cat said because we asked for too much quality, though not the first time they used us for R&D. They messed up so many of the things we suggested that would make it the best, at each turn shortcuts were made and at each test the light failed. They didn't understand the solid plate to mount the led plate and yes the final straw was the optics. I quit before that, realizing they lied about this so called "Custom Light" project.

They dropped the light, let a year go bye and now they can separate us from it and build what they wanted all along, except they still need us. Who else will do all their research for free and sell it? 

I am possibly willing to review it, if you guys want since I have so much time invested in it already and know it and GB so well. On that note ask me anything you would like to know about the project and GB. PM me if necessary.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*This looks like a good spot for this one*









****


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

RAKC Ind said:


> Hey here is the picture from the beginning of the thread, nor sure if its what you wanted but this is what Dirt found
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Judging from the photo the reflectors do not look real deep. Usually this indicates a wider beam pattern. This seems to verify what I had originally thought when I was looking at one of the videos, one that showed a guy riding on a dark path.

*@ZFL.*..can you give us the measurement of the reflector length and width?

*@Garry.*..just PM me when you want to send something my way.

I'm still hoping to hear whether or not NW is going to be available ( from GB )


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

RAKC Ind said:


> Im not reviewing, Im testing it on an integrated sphere.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


an NIST-certified integrating sphere ?

anyway this whole zanflare deal grinds my gears, simply outright lying
about the product is no way to introduce this...could have been done much better.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Actually thats almost incorrect. Cant be opinion based if proper equipment and test procedures for ANSI rating system are followed and calibrated. Thats like saying taking lux readings of any light source is opinion based. Opinions are based off guessing, no scientific measuring equipment involved. 

My opinion that this light wont reach 2200 lumens based on ZF posts and what we know of design is an OPINION. 

A scientific reading using calibrated equipment (which my sphere had been calibrated and tested several times) is not an opinion. And in my years here I have NEVER given a false reading of a light against what my sphere says. You forget I have everything for a gloworm XS on down to the cheapest 808 clone. Most of the results are posted (have to get the link for you again, its in several threads). Some results done after I started becoming a vendor like the gemini results. Both of which were right where they claimed.

Like others I had a fair amount of time and thought invested in the original plans for this customer triple. I would be the first to be happily proven wrong that this light can at least live up to what it should for the price range. Im a light nut above all else.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

RAKC Ind said:


> Actually thats almost incorrect. Cant be opinion based if proper equipment and test procedures for ANSI rating system are followed and calibrated.
> 
> Sphere has been calibrated by those that know more than anyone here. Checked and rechecked. 5% margin of error (same as most spheres except high end labs which are the only ones that are certified)
> 
> ...


yup, agree as long as it is 
consistent that is what matters...
that is why I went back and removed that 'opinion' crap from my post, sorry.

anyhow zanflare gets the thumbs down from me for lying to the potential consumer from the starting gate. not a good way to announce a new product imho...I mean...on a whole new level of absurdity


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Grntmark said:


> You are vendors! You are vendors! I don't know who are not competitors!
> So there are so many attacks.
> 
> But I'm not a vendor of bike light now. I just plan to be a vendor of bike light.
> ...


I'm not a vendor, so chill out.

Let GJHS have a look at it as well as Cat. Tigris can put it in his sphere to take some measurements. I posted a screen cap of the internals in the main thread. Here they are again


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

GJHS said:


> I am possibly willing to review it, if you guys want since I have so much time invested in it already and know it and GB so well. On that note ask me anything you would like to know about the project and GB. PM me if necessary.


Of course your observations and opinions would be appreciated on this light, if you* want* to review it. After all the time you put in on the project the least you deserve is a sample of the light even though it's not quite what we ask for. I'm looking forward to seeing how the light performs but am a bit skeptical it will be able to stack up to the C&B Seen 7up I got a while back ($53 delivered, 2000+ measured lumens, wireless remote). At the very least the B3 is a looker!
Mole


----------



## ZFL (Aug 16, 2017)

GJHS said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Jona sent me an email to review it, though didn't mention sending others a request to do the same. I have been away grabbing as much summer as I can.
> 
> ...


Sorry for that. I'm new here. I didn't know the story of you and GB.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Hi ZFL,

Do you know what degree the beam angle of the reflectors are rated at? Are the round reflector covers made out of glass or plastic? What are the physical dimensions of the reflectors? What gauge wire is used for the power cord? When are we going to be able to order the neutral white version? Thanks!
Mole


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Guys, I'm about to get CW sample too. I've stayed quiet for some time since things were uncertain and I've communicated with Zanflare over at BLF before those threads here were created. And I've stayed away from guessing since there is lack of technical info published. 

The sample has been sent said at Zanflare, still the status of shipment is unknown, atm. It is preadvised for 2 days now. So at best I'll get it some time next week if the customs don't get involved. Crossing fingers.

Then for shure we will be able to get most if not all info about the product. Also we should try to join our reviews and findings in one thread. The first one who will receive the sample should start new thread and post it here. The others should join afterward. This is already agreed with Garry, others are welcome. Few posts at beginning should be reserved by people who are going to contribute resulting in most info published at the top of thread. 

I'm already warming up with new (not so important) review.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Grntmark said:


> Znomit, are you stupid?


Its quite possible!


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I will certainly run the light through my sphere. I've always been open and honest about my sphere - that it's only calibrated to one Fenix headlight and I don't have access to any other reliably spec'd ANSI rated lights to compare/check. I do feel my results are "close enough". My tests have shown very good consistency with measurements and I always test a handful of lights at the same time to be sure I'm seeing consistency. 

If ledoman gets a good technical evaluation of the driver than perhaps I'll skip sending it to my contact on BLF and ship it straight to CAT for his "real world use" evaluation. CAT can then ship it to the next person (rather than ship it back to me) and tig/RAKC can be in the loop somewhere too if desired. As ledoman stated, a new thread will be created for the review.

-Garry
P.S. I've not been given shipment confirmation yet.


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Looking forward to the reviews from Ledoman and Garry! I'm still waiting on a NW offering!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Dirt Road said:


> Looking forward to the reviews from Ledoman and Garry! I'm still waiting on a NW offering!


Same here, already added 2 CW lights this year that earned a spot on the regular rotation (2017 GW X2, C&B Seen 7up) so only interested in the neutral white version of the B3. I've hinted around that I would order when I could select NW and finally asked directly last night when this would be possible but haven't got an answer yet. Excited to see the reviews from all!
Mole


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

We all prefer NW here but CW is what we are about to get now as a starting point. I'm more or less shure with our demand for NW it would happen much earlier than planned (if it was planned at all, I don't know). Since they have released NW version of their flaslight F1 with same NW XP-L leds I thought it is not that hard to just reflow those emmiters on B3. But they are somewhat rigid company with some strict rules as I've been told so the changes to their proceses are very likely to be slow. We have to be patient about that I think.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> ledoman said:
> 
> 
> > We have to be patient about that I think.
> ...


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

If you think about, having NW emitters and optics instead of reflectors are two of easiest things to do on our wishlist for the custom light. They were also the most requested. Why didn't they do both of them?

Hopefully they will get the tint on the neutral white. How difficult is it to reflow emitters, I've never done it?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Reflowing isnt "easy" to do it half way right. I use a single bruner electric portable stove with a chunk of aluminum plate to reflow. Trick is getting old one off and new one back on a reflowed without overheating anything. And if you mess up you submit the emitter to way more high temps than it should be, loosing lumens (i know it too well lol)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't think it's too hard with the proper professional equipment. I doubt their doing it with a hot plate or even just a hot air gun. 

My experience reflowing single emitters with a heat gun is that their pretty easy. I've never tried any other method. 

-Garry


----------



## ZFL (Aug 16, 2017)

MRMOLE said:


> Hi ZFL,
> 
> Do you know what degree the beam angle of the reflectors are rated at? Are the round reflector covers made out of glass or plastic? What are the physical dimensions of the reflectors? What gauge wire is used for the power cord? When are we going to be able to order the neutral white version? Thanks!
> Mole


Hi Mole,
The reflector covers are made out of aluminum. The DC connector plug size is 5.5/2.1 mm.

We have announced the NW version on our crowd founding page some days ago. It can be backed now. Indiegogo is the sole place to order the NW version before Sept 26. The NW and CW versions will be sent at the same time.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Mole, wait few days and you'll get the answers about dimensions, etc... Mine sample has been picked by courier after 3 days of being preadvised. For my country it usualy takes more time to arrive than to the States. Hopefuy it will be less than 5 days.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

ledoman said:


> Mole, wait few days and you'll get the answers about dimensions, etc... Mine sample has been picked by courier after 3 days of being preadvised. For my country it usualy takes more time to arrive than to the States. Hopefuy it will be less than 5 days.


Can do and thanks! Looks like I'm going to be waiting quite a while till I can even order now. Not the least bit interested in getting involved with that indiegogo thing and no indication when Gearbest will start selling the neutral white B3's.
MOLE


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Got notice that mine is scheduled for delivery Tuesday Aug 22nd. 

-Garry


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> garrybunk said:
> 
> 
> > Got notice that mine is scheduled for delivery Tuesday Aug 22nd.
> ...


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Has anyone noticed the options with battery case are the solarstorm cases? Not even any form of an actual battery pack...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

RAKC Ind said:


> Has anyone noticed the options with battery case are the solarstorm cases? Not even any form of a decent battery pack...


Play nice Keith....


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

I am, doesnt say anything about cells included. SS cases are bad, I have 2 I still use regularly (one just as a USB power bank, other is usually on my road bike for long rides).

Just expected to see something of a decently useable battery pack, aka has cells in it.

Downfall of spending too much time on BLF and not here. Too much "flashlight" mentality. Hell Id buy a cool white one if I didnt have to wait 2 months, I have. NW emitters and need something new to tinker with.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Vancbiker said:


> Play nice Keith....


Nice or not it's an important point to consider for Zanflare/Gearbest. Most of us here have extra batteries that are compatible to the standard MS style connector used on this light and know where to find them. With Zanflare trying to appeal to a broader market offering the B3 as a light-head only just makes it a component and not a light package. Fine and preferable for us but probably not what Zanflares target consumer is looking for (a light package). Just my opinion though.
Mole


----------



## ZFL (Aug 16, 2017)

MRMOLE said:


> > That's good news. Only thing new I've seen is the 4000-4500k neutral white emitter rating listed on the indiegogo site. Unfortunate that's the only place you can get the light in NW (why is that?) and since I can't bring myself to donating money to their project with no guarantee when I will receive a light if at all.
> > Mole
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

DHL tracking update says delivery today (was expected tomorrow)! They caught me off guard moving the delivery to today as I didn't bring my test equipment to work that I was planning to bring tomorrow! DOH! I do have my good battery pack, so I can at least power it up and go through the modes and such. (I'm more prepared to shoot time lapse video of today's solar eclipse.) I'll post some quick impressions, maybe some pics, here in this thread and then move to a new thread for the bulk of the review. 

-Garry


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

So look what the DHL man dropped off a little while ago:



Some pics for now:

It's a looker! (Notice OP reflectors.):


Top view:


Nice rounded fins (not sharp):


16ga power cord??? (Let's hope that's true!):


GoPro Mount on light base is aluminum (accessories are plastic):


A little over a foot of power cord:


That's it for now. I've not even fired it up yet. (I'm too distracted with filming the solar eclipse.) More to come!

-Garry


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Good show Garry. Looking forward on your take on how well this thing can throw. Also can't wait to hear about the UI just so we all have some closure on that issue. Looks that they threw a Solar Storm threaded connector on it. That will cause some problems with some people but it should still work with MS type connectors, just won't be as tight.

Are you in the path for a total? Where I am it's only about 79% at tops. I'd have to be in South Carolina for the total.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

CAT,
Nope, 80% here. I have a feeling my timelapse video won't be worth much. Didn't get as dark as I thought it would. 
BTW - I sent you an email (I used the "Send User Email" link, instead of PM). If you prefer to PM your response that's fine.

-Garry


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Cat, please send your email to Garry and I'll join in. We are preparing new thread and we have to reserve first few posts for our reviewing posts.
I've also got sample today....


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow, you guys got those fast. I never thought the day would come, to be honest. Looking forward to the reviews.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm having a problem with the B3 light. I can enter programming mode, I can change levels seeing the 10 step increments, but I can't get it to save the level no matter if I double tap the top button or press and hold the top button or if I simply turn the light off. The instructions are wrong you don't press and hold sw2, which is the rear button, you press and hold the top button which is sw1. I've tried using SW2, the rear button, to set the mode but that doesn't work either. Jack, can you tell me how to set the programmed mode?

Ledoman, are you able to set programmed levels? Or do you see the same issue?

-Garry


----------



## ZFL (Aug 16, 2017)

garrybunk said:


> I'm having a problem with the B3 light. I can enter programming mode, I can change levels seeing the 10 step increments, but I can't get it to save the level no matter if I double tap the top button or press and hold the top button or if I simply turn the light off.
> 
> Ledoman, are you able to set programmed levels? Or do you see the same issue?
> 
> -Garry


Hi Garry,

The hidden modes( Strobe,SOS, bean) and Personalized Brightness Level Setting（You call programming mode）
are not memorial. In Personalized Brightness Level Setting,when you reach the brightness you want , you just need to loose your finger and leave it . It can't be saved after exit.



garrybunk said:


> The instructions are wrong you don't press and hold sw2, which is the rear button, you press and hold the top button which is sw1. I've tried using SW2, the rear button, to set the mode but that doesn't work either. Jack, can you tell me how to set the programmed mode?


The rear button is SW1. The top button is SW2.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Ledoman implied that you could alter the levels for low, medium and high in the programming and this was remembered. 

ZFL makes is sound like the programming mode is essentially a type of fourth mode with adjustable brightness. You're not actually programming the intensity of the low, medium, or high modes. 

So which is it?


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Ok. Will check again. It was late last night and it might be I wished it works the way I've described 

Edit: thinking I might be wrong though. I've wanted to set the levels 10%, 40%, 100% and preset values are 15%, 50%, 100% which is quite close. That's why I did not recognize it is not memorized. Again I should double check it when I can.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

ZFL said:


> Hi Garry,
> 
> The hidden modes( Strobe,SOS, bean) and Personalized Brightness Level Setting（You call programming mode are not memorial. In Personalized Brightness Level Setting,when you reach the brightness you want , you just need to loose your finger and leave it . It can't be saved after exit.


The included manual sure makes it sound like you can save that brightness setting (in other words "program" the level for that mode) - click to enlarge:


I don't see much sense in this "personalized brightness mode". While you are riding you don't want to have to toggle through 10% increments. And the only way out of that "personalized brightness mode" is to turn the light off and back on (double-click does nothing) as far as I can tell.



ZFL said:


> The rear button is SW1. The top button is SW2.


Again, not according to the included manual- click to enlarge:


-Garry


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks Garry, yes I've already changed my description. The drawing also shows wrong switches. ZLF is already aware of it. I've rather used terminology top and back button.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> garrybunk said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see much sense in this "personalized brightness mode". While you are riding you don't want to have to toggle through 10% increments. And the only way out of that "personalized brightness mode" is to turn the light off and back on (double-click does nothing) as far as I can tell.
> ...


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

I've suggested them again to use programming/memory features similar to KD2. In fact they are pretty close to it, just need to save it over preset modes and signalize it has been stored.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

By the way, you all may not be seeing "new post update notifications" but ledoman and I are adding new material to the B3 review thread. You may wish to check in on that thread from time to time. I just added a video link showing the button operation.

-Garry


----------

